# Westbrook did not know Reggie Jackson



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you think Westbrook forgot Reggie's name?

What if Thunder did not trade Harden and Reggie?

http://nba.nbcsports.com/2015/11/28...at-reggie-jackson-after-thunder-beat-pistons/


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I like Reggie J. plays hard, and you can see 'it' when he plays--he wants to be great.


----------



## WestGame (Feb 24, 2017)

westbrook destroyed reggie, rip


----------

